# MY FIRST GRANDKIDS!!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm officially a goaty-gramma!!!!























































the does name is milkyway
the tan kids name is vincavec
the white kids name is willowmar
they are saanen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute....  :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! They are cuties. Good luck with them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...that doe has huge ears!...I love it! Congrats on the kiddos...they're adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess I may have missed Milkyways kidding thread. I'll have to go back and look for it...anyway..Congratulations!  All three are adorable! Have fun!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new little ones


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha!
@ KW Farms: yep she has them airplane ears all the way ;D the kids ears are floppy still. the bucks ears werent so "airplaned". i like the big ears too <3


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Cute! What breed are they?


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they Sables? Very cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

willomar









willomar and vincavec









moonbeam and her kid kimeran (also a buckling, yep, 3 for 3 boys) she kidded on mothers day


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Soo cute! Sorry you had all bucklings but now you can watch them and decide who will be the best working goat. Have fun!


----------

